# Problems with Front-line, anyone?



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

This is a picture of a chemical burn on one of my clients dogs. It was caused by Frontline, and caught within 24 hours and treated. This IS NOT the first problem I've heard of with Frontline. Imagine how bad it could have been if mom hadn't been so vigilant about her sweet pup? Please, remember to monitor the area where your spot on flea treatments go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

When I first got Thayer as a wee little one, we used frontline and he had a horrible reaction. I cannot use it on my other dogs, as he is so sensitive to it.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

What is scary to me is that the vet said this is not an allergic-type reaction, but an actual burn from the chemical. Poor Tootsie had used Frontline previously with no ill effects!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Erin said:


> What is scary to me is that the vet said this is not an allergic-type reaction, but an actual burn from the chemical. Poor Tootsie had used Frontline previously with no ill effects!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad they found it quickly! I would advise them to contact frontline and let them know so they can see if there was an issue with that particular batch.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't use it, but I wonder if you are applying it to the same place all the time, if it breaks the skin down? Just wondering...


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I don't use it, but I wonder if you are applying it to the same place all the time, if it breaks the skin down? Just wondering...


If that's true, frontline is at fault because the directions specifically state to apply to one area between the shoulder blades.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

AngelsMommy said:


> Glad they found it quickly! I would advise them to contact frontline and let them know so they can see if there was an issue with that particular batch.


The vet actually didn't even charge her, he's submitting it directly to frontline.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

2 of my 3 cats have bald spots where i put on the frontline. My white cat especially has a reaction. He twitches his skin and tries to get at it. I can tell it burns him so I don't use it on him. On my dogs I use Comfortis. I am hoping Misha gets big enough for the comfortis as it is only for dogs over 5 pounds.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Erin said:


> The vet actually didn't even charge her, he's submitting it directly to frontline.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am glad to hear that he is on top of this. Keep up informed.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> 2 of my 3 cats have bald spots where i put on the frontline. My white cat especially has a reaction. He twitches his skin and tries to get at it. I can tell it burns him so I don't use it on him. On my dogs I use Comfortis. I am hoping Misha gets big enough for the comfortis as it is only for dogs over 5 pounds.


One of my cats got a bald spot from Revolution once. I stopped using it after that. 

I haven't used Frontline in a couple of years, and don't recommend it to my customers anymore because I noticed it stopped working as well. I'm not sure if its just in my area, we have bad fleas, or if it's like that everywhere. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

kcp1227 said:


> One of my cats got a bald spot from Revolution once. I stopped using it after that.
> 
> I haven't used Frontline in a couple of years, and don't recommend it to my customers anymore because I noticed it stopped working as well. I'm not sure if its just in my area, we have bad fleas, or if it's like that everywhere.
> 
> ...


Yeah, two summers ago we started hearing from long time users that all of a sudden it didn't seem to work. It's not just your area!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I guess that's good to know?! I think they changed their formula around that time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Erin said:


> Yeah, two summers ago we started hearing from long time users that all of a sudden it didn't seem to work. It's not just your area!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My vet stopped carrying Frontline Plus after too many complaints that it doesn't work anymore. She now prescribes Frontline Tritak, a relatively new product. I haven't had problems with skin burns with either product, thank goodness.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I did a lot of research on the topical flea medication...I will not use them. I use confortist with great success..


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Liafast said:


> I did a lot of research on the topical flea medication...I will not use them. I use confortist with great success..


I have always used advantix... But after seeing this I'm thinking about switching to sentrys lemon based all natural topical repellent. Anyone used this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Liafast said:


> I did a lot of research on the topical flea medication...I will not use them. I use confortist with great success..


A lot of my customers use this and trifexis with great success. I recommend that now. 


I haven't used that natural spray, but I have used natures defense (I think that's the name). It worked, but you had to apply it every few days. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I use revolution. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our vet says Frontline isn't working well here in West Virginia either. She mentioned Trifexis, but that doesn't deter ticks, which are a real problem for us during the summer, so I don't know what we'll do.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

JudyD said:


> Our vet says Frontline isn't working well here in West Virginia either. She mentioned Trifexis, but that doesn't deter ticks, which are a real problem for us during the summer, so I don't know what we'll do.


You can use the trifexis or comfortis and then get a preventic collar. That's what the vets here recommend. They last 3 months, and they really do work well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> You can use the trifexis or comfortis and then get a preventic collar. That's what the vets here recommend. They last 3 months, and they really do work well.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I haven't used a collar forever, because they don't do anything for fleas. I'll have to ask our vet about the preventic. There's not much worse than waking up during the night to feel something crawling on you....


----------

